# Never Summer "RipSaw" vs "SnowTrooper"



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi im new to this forum. I live in Denver CO, been riding 10+ years. As im older these days i don't do much park anymore and am focused more on powder and all mountain charging.

I currently have a Never Summer Cobra, this board is excellent in powder, but i find when charging a groomer on icy days it washes out pretty easy.

So I have been considering the Ripsaw or the Snowtrooper. Anyone tried both boards and can steer me in the right direction? (ill probably keep the cobra for powder days) So basically need something to bomb groomers on shit days that has good pop for hitting rollers etc, that wont wash out on a bit of hard stuff.

*Edit - 
I don't need something sooooper aggressive as sometimes i get lazy and still like the forgiveness of a rocker style board. That is my one hesitation with committing to the Ripsaw. For those who have rode it would you say it is still forgiving like the other NS decks or does the increased camber make you have to really be on your game or catch an edge?


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

Is the snowtrooper the legacy replacement? If so they are pretty different.

The Ripsaw has way more sidecut, and is stiffer. Its also much less agile and harder to turn going slow. Put that thing on edge going fast though and it rails, it has the best edge hold of any non traditional camber board I have ridden. 

All this is just me though, reviews and opinions are ok for a general guide but you need to and try both out and then decide, most good snowboard shops will let you try both and knock the rental price off the msrp. Factoring in that these boards aren't really discounted that much its your best bet.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Not sure what the Snowtrooper replaces, but I know its less aggressive / more forgiving than the Ripsaw. However a local shop has a brand new Ripsaw for $350. They do let me demo them and will put that towards the purchase if i chose to buy, So i will probably do that.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Maybe I should hold out for the West next year? It seems like exactly what im looking for.


----------



## NevaSummaLuva (Apr 1, 2011)

Snowtrooper/X is the replacement for the SL/Legacy. 

I would recommend the snowtrooper for what you want to do, or wait for the West. Since you live in CO and see your fair amount of powder, the snowtrooper may have a slight advantage in powder because it is less camber dominant than the West.

I rode my trooper in Vail and it floated well it 8 inches of fresh snow. We were lucky with snow on my trip so I can't speak for ice performance.

I'm coming off 150+ days on my SL, that thing was great dealing with icy hard pack here on the East coast. Hopefully the trooper performs the same as the SL on the east coast crud


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I read:

I want to bomb groomers and pop rollers.

I didn't hear:

its needs to be twin

Wait for the West.

From what everyone says the Ripsaw is a real groomer ripper, I've only read the reviews, but you probably won't go wrong there if you can't wait except it is gonna be beefier which was a caveat u mentioned.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

AmberLamps said:


> Hi im new to this forum. I live in Denver CO, been riding 10+ years. As im older these days i don't do much park anymore and am focused more on powder and all mountain charging.
> 
> I currently have a Never Summer Cobra, this board is excellent in powder, but i find when charging a groomer on icy days it washes out pretty easy.
> 
> ...


If you're looking for one board to do it all I say wait for the West. If you're going to keep your Cobra then get the Ripsaw. I see people talking about how aggressive the Ripsaw is, and yeah, it does lend itself to really aggressive riding, but it's still a rockered board at the end of the day, and I think it's relatively forgiving. I'm older too, and it sounds like my riding style is similar to yours. The Ripsaw is probably my favorite board ever for just ripping around on. Common sense tells me my other boards are better in powder, so I've never bothered to take the Ripsaw out on a pow day, and likely never will. I've been riding the West and like it a lot. I still gravitate toward the Ripsaw a little more, but if I had to pick one board to do it all then the West would probably be at the top of the list.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks for your input, I am on my way up to Vail to demo both...here we go.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

AmberLamps said:


> Thanks for your input, I am on my way up to Vail to demo both...here we go.


Let us know how it goes...
I have been riding the Ripsaw on groomers and moguls, but no powder. Would be nice to try that, but powder is always nice. The West looks really cool, BTW.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Well, I have to say the Ripsaw lived up to its name. Conditions were not ideal, soft snow, no freshies, but on the groomers this thing really rips. I love the new camber profile, gets so much more bite than my Cobra. I liked the stifness of this board as well, it was gr8 on moguls and has amazing pop. Pretty sure im gonna pick this thing up as this season doesnt look like we are gonna see to much powder. 

Also i think thiw board is still fairly forgiving and i never found myself catching an edge really at all. 

I liked the Trooper, but it just didnt have the bite that the Ripsaw had. Im sure the Trooper probably floats better in the freshies, but thats what i have my Cobra for. 

Thanxs for the input guys. See you on the hill.


----------



## NevaSummaLuva (Apr 1, 2011)

AmberLamps said:


> Well, I have to say the Ripsaw lived up to its name. Conditions were not ideal, soft snow, no freshies, but on the groomers this thing really rips. I love the new camber profile, gets so much more bite than my Cobra. I liked the stifness of this board as well, it was gr8 on moguls and has amazing pop. Pretty sure im gonna pick this thing up as this season doesnt look like we are gonna see to much powder.
> 
> Also i think thiw board is still fairly forgiving and i never found myself catching an edge really at all.
> 
> ...


How did you like the snowtrooper compared to your cobra? Especially in regards to edge hold. The snowtrooper has a larger side cut radius 8.18m on the 159 where as the cobra is 7.5m for the 158cm. I'm coming from an SL which also had a side cut radius of 7.5m for the 158.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

NevaSummaLuva said:


> How did you like the snowtrooper compared to your cobra? Especially in regards to edge hold. The snowtrooper has a larger side cut radius 8.18m on the 159 where as the cobra is 7.5m for the 158cm. I'm coming from an SL which also had a side cut radius of 7.5m for the 158.


Snowtrooper definitely had a better edge hold than the cobra, it just wasn't as aggressive as the Rip, but its a great board. Cant really go wrong either way.


----------



## NevaSummaLuva (Apr 1, 2011)

AmberLamps said:


> Snowtrooper definitely had a better edge hold than the cobra, it just wasn't as aggressive as the Rip, but its a great board. Cant really go wrong either way.


Wow, I can't believe the difference in edge hold between the cobra and snowtrooper was that noticeable. Thanks for the fast reply. I don't do park so I don't think I need a twin. I'm anxiously awaiting the West as well


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

I may be wrong but i think the SnowTrooper has more camber than the Cobra and less rocker, So that's probably what i was feeling. Again i may be wrong in this assumption.


----------



## NevaSummaLuva (Apr 1, 2011)

It has the new EXtended transition rocker camber. They say it increases edge hold, but I don't think the camber is extended. The transition area is exteneded(whatever that is).


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

hope this helps....










This is the Ripsaw, not the Snowtrooper, but hopefully this illustrates it


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

NevaSummaLuva said:


> It has the new EXtended transition rocker camber. They say it increases edge hold, but I don't think the camber is extended. The transition area is exteneded(whatever that is).


Both the West and the Snowtrooper have the extended 'Transitions zones'. The only difference is that the West has the Ripsaw profile with more camber (what they called camber rocker this year) and the Snowtrooper has the original NS CRC profile with more rocker.
Otherwise the same board.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

I thought replacements were as follows:

Snowtrooper replaces SL

Ripsaw replaces Heritage

West replaces Cobra

Although i see Cobra next year is beefed up into a free ride stick and will coexist with West.


----------



## NevaSummaLuva (Apr 1, 2011)

AmberLamps said:


> Snowtrooper definitely had a better edge hold than the cobra, it just wasn't as aggressive as the Rip, but its a great board. Cant really go wrong either way.


Went out this late afternoon/dusk to purposely find some icy, hard pack snow to test out my Snowtroopers edge hold. Went to Mountain Creek, NJ and was riding my Snowtrooper 159. Conditions weren't pure Ice, but very hard packed, skied off with a dusting of the manmade on top.

I hit every trail at least once and the Snowtrooper never washed out once, heel or toeside. It seems to be the same edge hold as my SL which was great.


----------



## NevaSummaLuva (Apr 1, 2011)

scotty100 said:


> I thought replacements were as follows:
> 
> Snowtrooper replaces SL
> 
> ...


They moved the cobra from the all-mountain category to the freeride category, but the cobra specs are exactly the same since it came on the market


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice, the trooper is a really good board IMO. I just like the aggressiveness of the RIP (you can literally lay a 90 deg carve and come out unscathed). Like i said, i don't think you can go wrong with either. ... The RIP is a bit stiffer with more camber and the Trooper a little more forgiving with less camber. 

Both ride exceptional.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

NevaSummaLuva said:


> They moved the cobra from the all-mountain category to the freeride category, but the cobra specs are exactly the same since it came on the market


Based on the catalog for next year they stiffen it up and redid the side cut


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The new boards are not replacements. They are new boards.

Most of the comparing I have read is either reaching or just wrong.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

True but those 3 new boards are replacing the discontinued ones in the line up just not direct replacements. For example NS are on record stating the trooper takes the place of the SL but with a new profile etc.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

scotty100 said:


> True but those 3 new boards are replacing the discontinued ones in the line up just not direct replacements. For example NS are on record stating the trooper takes the place of the SL but with a new profile etc.


I don't disagree with your particular assessment actually. Some of the discussion is just starting to go in circles, trying to help it not.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

NevaSummaLuva said:


> They moved the cobra from the all-mountain category to the freeride category, but the cobra specs are exactly the same since it came on the market


Not true. Cobra has supposedly been stiffened up at least once (maybe twice) to-date.



24WERD said:


> Based on the catalog for next year they stiffen it up and redid the side cut


I don't think there are any changes for next year.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

Never Summer - zuzupopo / Catalogues - zuzupopo

im going to sleep.


----------



## fastaction (Nov 27, 2014)

put the ripsaw camber profile on every NS board


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok, I should have said: I did not feel any changes in the prototype for next year. Maybe the production version will be different.


----------



## PRSproof (Jan 9, 2017)

AmberLamps said:


> Nice, the trooper is a really good board IMO. I just like the aggressiveness of the RIP (you can literally lay a 90 deg carve and come out unscathed). Like i said, i don't think you can go wrong with either. ... The RIP is a bit stiffer with more camber and the Trooper a little more forgiving with less camber.
> 
> Both ride exceptional.


this is info i'm looking for... I seem to be leaning toward the Ripsaw but don't want to rule out the West or SnowTrooper. I want to get the Ripsaw, but torn. What's the deal with edge catching on the Ripsaw? 

I'm coming from a 2003 Atomic Syndicate Twin... tech is so different now my head is spinning. I just want All-Mountain capabilities for speed and easy turning that can handle anything thrown at it.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

PRSproof said:


> this is info i'm looking for... I seem to be leaning toward the Ripsaw but don't want to rule out the West or SnowTrooper. I want to get the Ripsaw, but torn. What's the deal with edge catching on the Ripsaw?
> 
> I'm coming from a 2003 Atomic Syndicate Twin... tech is so different now my head is spinning. I just want All-Mountain capabilities for speed and easy turning that can handle anything thrown at it.


For all mountain just get the type two. Good blend of the ripsaw and trooper.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

PRSproof said:


> this is info i'm looking for... I seem to be leaning toward the Ripsaw but don't want to rule out the West or SnowTrooper. I want to get the Ripsaw, but torn. What's the deal with edge catching on the Ripsaw?
> 
> I'm coming from a 2003 Atomic Syndicate Twin... tech is so different now my head is spinning. I just want All-Mountain capabilities for speed and easy turning that can handle anything thrown at it.


West or Snowtrooper without a doubt. First one is a bit more carvy second one is a bit more floaty, otherwise very similar so pick your preference.


----------

